# My attempt at a clay betta



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Polymer clay and acyclic paint with some nail polish on top for the sparkly scales. My first attempts were sadly burned in the oven but with this guy I tried some new techniques and I managed now to burn it up. lol

When I hold it up to Teodor's tank he flares at it so I guess that is a good compliment.

Maybe I will open commissions for these only I had a limited supply of paint so they would all be the colors of the clay used.


----------



## mepxx (Mar 8, 2015)

Thats so cool!  i love that you added nail polish for detailing thats so smart


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

OMG! That's too cool! I want one!!!


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you, Mepxx and Rubbie! I need to practice some more and will update this thread with photos of any new clay bettas I make.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Definitely following. That would be a great memento for people to have of their bettas. If you ever decide to sale any for people, lmk. I would love to have one of each of my guys. I have mementos of all of my other pets throughout my life. But that's too cool.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice! An artistic bone I do not have.


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Very nice! An artistic bone I do not have.


Thank you!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

I made another, this one an orange double tail male. 









I'm not terribly attached to this one and would be willing to trade or sell. The white powder on it is flour that it was baked in and should rinse right of with some brushing from an old toothbrush. Due to my lacking in paint I cannot paint it for you unless you want it pure white, black, or a clear coat over the clay.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Following. Really neat idea!


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Elleth said:


> Following. Really neat idea!


Thank you!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Oooh! These are awsome! I have tons of polymer clay, might try to make some myself


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Axeria said:


> Oooh! These are awsome! I have tons of polymer clay, might try to make some myself


Thank you! Yes you should it's a ton of fun!


----------

